# Audio Potpourri - MKV Jetta TDi Install :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Just finished up an install on a 2009 VW Jetta TDi. After we came up with the design for the car, i stood back and realized that every component was from a different manufacturer!  Hence the name, audio potpourri...didn't do it on purpose but thats just how it turned out to best fit the desires and budget of the customer.

First the Goals.

1. Obtain a decent level of SQ with a relatively small budget.

2. Maintain as stealthy of an appearance as possible, including retention of stock HU and tweeter location.

3. take up as little room in the trunk as possible, retain spare tire, and keep the amp and DSP out of sight.

In other words, this car wasn't about flash or cool cosmetic factor, most of the limited budget was spent on improving the sound.

lets get started.

As mentioned before, the OEM headunit retained for cost and stealth reasons, i added a Isimple IPOD kit to it. I also molded in a center channel location in the vent area above the headunit. When i did this the last time, i left the speaker exposed, but in this case, i felt the best way to hide it from thieving eyes was to cover it completely with grille cloth. you can still see that there may be something there if you focus on the shape, but it will not draw any unwanted attention from people just walking by:










The car uses a JBL MS8 for processing,and I mounted the remote display in the glovebox:










Here are a few build pics of the center channel.

First, the OEM pieces were taken apart, with the Focal Integration 4" Coaxial sitting there for size reference:










next, the top piece was rough sanded with 40 grit to allow for better adhesion:










and four layers of fiberglass cloth was laid on, making it into a solid panel:










A mounting hole was cut in the top and bottom panels to accommodate the ring baffle:










and the baffle secured:










Mold cloth was then pull around the shape and resin applied:










when that cured, i drill holes into the mold cloth, and using a squeeze bottle, poured a milkshake of duraglass and resin into the cavity until it literally became a solid mass:










then body filler was applied and sanded smooth:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Sound proofing went onto the backside to help tame any unwanted resonance:










then the panel was hit with a layer of black bumper paint so nothing would show up through the layer of grille cloth:










The focal coaxial was installed and wired up:










and black grille cloth pulled across the entire panel, glued down from the backside with CA glue:










The stock location received a pair of Morel MT22 tweeters, they were chose for their smoothness, as the customer wanted a very laid back sound, and for their small size and ability to fit with relative ease into the OEM location:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

A pair of Seas lotus performance pw165 6.5" midbass made up the rest of the front stage. As some of you may know, the OEM midbass location on the MKV Golf/Jetta platform is at the very back of the door. To me this is just retarted...even with a good processor and the cars where i have heard utilizing this stock location, i feel there are some very serious detriment to this setup. Thus, in every MKV build, i have molded door pods to go into the front lower door. This car was no exception. 

Here are the Seas midbass in their pods. I found the closest color dye that i could for the VW vinyl, the pictures make them look a lil lighter than they are in real life. 























































a quick view from inside the car:



















Here is the build process for the door pods:

First, the door pocket walls were trimmed to the desired lengths:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Then the entire area was tapped off and the dimensions for the rear mold was drawn onto the tape:










eight layers of cloth went onto the door, followed by a layer of duraglass/resin mixture to prevent warping, the entire thing was allowed to dry for 24 hours before removal:



















Then the two molds were removed, trimmed to the desired shape, and roughly sanded down:










Holes were cut to allow the airspace in between the OEM door panel and skin to be utilized:










and the part that would sandwich the OEM pocket wall was molded into the pod. 










A layer of deamplifier pro went onto the mold:










Ring baffles for the Seas aimed and attached:










Mold cloth pulled and resin applied:










the inside was strengthened with four layers of cloth and a thick layer of duraglass/resin milkshake:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Filler was then applied and the pods sanded smooth:










the inside of each pod then received a layer of modeling clay to help tame resonance, followed by another layer of deamplifier pro for additional resonance killing and to help hold the clay in place on hot days:



















Finally, the two pods were wrapped in light gray vinyl and then dyed with SEM Medium Gray color coat:




























and secured to the OEM door panels via a plethora of screws, bolts and speed nuts:










The backside of each door panel also received a liberal dosage of deamplifier pro to prevent buzzing:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Finally, the doors were put back on, the new wires i ran into the door lead down to the pod area, and the seas lotus midbass wired up and installed:























































So thats it for the interior.

Moving to the trunk, as mentioned, the customer wanted to keep the spare tire, and also see as little of the install as possible.

So here is the normal view standing behind the car looking to the trunk. Pretty much completely stock except for a very thin sub sub enclosure on the driver side:










Here is a close look at the subbox, it utilizes the outter most portion of the trunk side wall, and features a matching grille:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

remove the grille and you see an Arc Audio Arc 10 subwoofer, the enclosure is approximate .6 cub ft:




























Here are some build pics of the subbox. Here is a crappy picture showing the area taped off, and nine layers of cloth laid onto the area, here you see what i mean by utilizing the outer most pocket of the trunk carpet sidewall:










When that cured, the back mold was removed from the trunk and trimmed to the desired shape, the flush mounting ring baffle for the Arc 10 was then attached:










Fleece pulled and resin applied. When that cured, the cutout for the sub was trimmed out, and here is what you get:










Next, all the edges of the box and the sub baffle opening was sanded down:










A portion of the back mold was cut out, and the enclosure was reinforced from the inside with 8 layers of 3/4oz mat, followed by a whole quart of duraglass/resin mixture to seal any potential airleaks:










The back side was then put back together and the seam sealed with six layers of fiberglass cloth:










Here is the press fit grille:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Both the subbox and the grille was then wrapped with heather trunk liner, and some white SEM dye was misted onto the carpet to give it a lighter hue, a closer match to the OEM trunk liner:










The subbox was then bolted to the car by two bolts that is fiberglass into the OEM trunk carpet:










Finally, for the amp and MS8. For the sake of keeping everything small, the customer chose a single JL audio HD 900/5 5 channel amp to power the front midbass and tweeter with 100 watts a piece, and the subwoofer with 400 watts. 

Since maintaining the spare tire was paramount, we chose to do a very simple upside down rack on the bottom side of the rear deck. so here they are, when you duck your head down and look up:



















Simple, functional and out of sight most of the time.

Here is the rack cut and all the threaded inserts bonded to the wood. everything related to this piece is secured with inserts and cap bolts.










Then trunk liner was applied. and the holes for the equipment mounting were cut out:










The JL amplifer and JBL MS8 was then secured to the board and what wires i could run outside of the car were connected and secured:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Next a series of cap bolts were hand threaded into the inserts on the top side of the board, they line up with a series of slide openings on the oem rear deck. So i simply pushed the entire rack up through the big hole, slide the entire thing back towards me, and started securing all the bolts, adding a lock washer along the way to each one. Here is the finished result, the entire rack is extremely secure, and you can rock the car with it 










Finally, i leave you with a few quick wiring pics, its really hard to get any decent shot of the wiring in this angle...but i tried anyway...everything is ziptied, organized and secured to the rack every few inches:















































So thats it...lets see, JBL processor, Morel Tweeter, Seas Midbass, Arc sub, JL amp, and Stinger wiring  Yeah its a mixed bag for sure lol

But the final result was quite pleasing. the Morel/seas combo provided a nice sense of midbass impact with very smooth warm highs. the arc sub did an admirable job of filling the cabin with bass. As with any MS8 installs, having a center channel and rear fill (in this case the OEM rear door speakers were retained powering off the MS8) really makes it shine. The center image is solidly anchored in the middle, with good height and decent depth. I would say the major point that i can hear is that we can use a lil more power on the midbass drivers, but such is the compromise we make in order to design a small amp rack and keep things on a relatively low budget 

Cheers!

Bing


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Very nice install as usual. Really like the enclosure. I pm'd you about your MDX install that you did back in February. Was curious about the pillar pods you built using the XR3m drivers. I'll be building some pillars using the XR3m and Morel MT23s. Was wanting to know how things turned out considering that you didn't have them in sealed pods. I plan on using your exact approach on my upcoming build. Could use a little advice regarding technique on the pods.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

amazing stuff! the center channel was kind of meh, could of grilled that dif, i didnt like that. but those door pods always inspire me and get my brain spinning on what to do about my door pods, on one hand I kind of think it might help with rattles on another, it could open a whole cna of warms  and sadly i think it might land on the can of warms because i'm just complicating things even more so with more joints hmmm what to do!  

you didn't show us how you fascent it to the door though.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

> secured to the OEM door panels via a plethora of screws, bolts and speed nuts:


Was posted up above^^^


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks good as always!  Nice Job.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks awesome as usual...


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

as usual, looks great bing.

next time you do a set of doors like that, make up a second set and I'll buy them off you.. have no desire to do that much work to my doors, would rather pay you


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys...eviling  just remember the center channel is mean to be purely functional and hidden from view...the last set i did looked like this:










but unlike that car, this one used stock tweeter locations and having an obvious speaker grille in the middle of the dash would give away an other wise hidden setup 

as for making two pairs of these...trust me i have very little desire to do it as well lol...they are quite a bit of a pita...

i will mold a set for you though if you just send me your door panels 

b


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice work, again! Love looking at your work. 

The only thing that bothers me on this one is the size of the box. Maybe newer subs don't need much space, as I tend to use only old school stuff, but the enclosure seems awfully small to get any decent low end out of. How is the sound and, more importantly, is the customer happy?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so cal eddie said:


> Nice work, again! Love looking at your work.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me on this one is the size of the box. Maybe newer subs don't need much space, as I tend to use only old school stuff, but the enclosure seems awfully small to get any decent low end out of. How is the sound and, more importantly, is the customer happy?


low end is pretty good actually, the sub calls for .65 ft^3 optimal...

with a quick water test i think this box is right around .55 to .6 cube

add that its stuffed with Focal Blackhole Stuff, its more than adequate 

the box may look small, and the back mold is pretty thin, but remember the sub baffle is spaced quite a bit out from the back mold so it pulls the entire front wall forward and gives it more airspace.

as for the customers thoughts, i will see if he wants to chime in 

b


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have my IDQ sealed in just about that much space as Bing does here and it sounds perfect...









Bing's work is Da $hit!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great install again Bing.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

I never said right or wrong. I'm just not used to boxes looking so small. It could be deceptive, though, as the baffle does come out quite a bit now that I look at it again. As that sub needs .65 cubes optimally, to me, that is like a shoe box. Crazy small requirements for a sub. I'm comparing this box to one I made a couple of weeks ago for a pair of original xtrs, which each needed 1.25 internally!

His fabrication skills are second to none, no doubt about it!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys, but some of the comments were a lil over the top hehe.

1. if i am wrong i am wrong and its just bad, if i stuck the sub in like .3 cube it would be a disaster lol

2. my fabrication skills is in fact, "second to thousands" 

eddie, if you think .65 for a 10 is small, try the stereo integrity BM 12" sub in a .4 cube sealed


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Great job as usual Bing,these ID's & Arcs likes the small enclosures.These types of installs are really my cup of tea and also gave me inspiration...


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> 2. my fabrication skills is in fact, "second to thousands"


Bing-
Aside from your fabrications skills, the above is part of why you are so well respected.....kudos to you on both "skills" and your humility


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Great job as usual Bing,these ID's & Arcs likes the small enclosures.These types of installs are really my cup of tea and also gave me inspiration...


hey is that a v1 or v2 idq12? i still wish i can get my hands on those...those were the first true subs i ever started to put into customers car and absolutely love em...wanna sell? lol


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> hey is that a v1 or v2 idq12? i still wish i can get my hands on those...those were the first true subs i ever started to put into customers car and absolutely love em...wanna sell? lol


V2 ,sorry not for sale Bing.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Bing, you make everything look so easy. Simple and clean, great install..


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

I had to laugh when I read it was a low budget install, and then saw a $1k amp and a $800 processor. Awesome work as always.


----------



## FuelForThought (Mar 30, 2011)

necrophidious said:


> I had to laugh when I read it was a low budget install, and then saw a $1k amp and a $800 processor. Awesome work as always.


Yes, me too! Until I had to hand over the green bills 

I am the lucky owner of the Jetta TDI and all I can say is WOW. The new system just puts a smile on my face every time I listen to it (literally). A bit of background: I love classical music (orchestral) and classic rock and have a pretty decent home system (B&W 703, JL fathom f112). The stock Jetta sound is truly horrid. I now spend 2x 45 min a day commuting and decided that I needed to make this part of my day more enjoyable. Initially considered finding the OEM Dynaudio amp and speakers from ebay but quickly gave up. Read about Bings' previous install in a GTi and all the comments on his work unanimously praising the "immersive" quality. Long story short and my bank account a bit slimmer, I step into a truly immersive and engaging system. Driving down on the freeway, I can feel like I am in a mini concert hall. The instrument presentation is quasi-holographic, the soundstage is wide and deep and the tonal balance is just perfect. Bass extension is plentiful with kick drums punching you in the gut. Have not tried organ music to check on low frequency musicality.

Anyway, I love the system, my wife loves it and for the first time ever, my 2.5 y old daughter said "LOUDER" when I turned on the music. Just goes to tell you about how great musical reproduction speaks to our innate side.

I also would like to mention how much of a pleasure it was to do business with Bing. He listens, analyzes and provided a thoughtful answer to all my questions. 

Cheers,
Max

PS: Bing, who is the artist that plays the instrumental version of "on the dock of the bay" on your demo CD. I would have thought Clapton.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree...you make it look easy. I wish you were closer to do my kicks and pillars. But, I guess I will have to use you logs as a guide.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

With upside down amp racks like this....where are you grounding at?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, i discounted labor quite a bit to compensate for the higher cost of the amp and processor, also i said "relatively" low budget heheh 

the system is grounded behind the driver side carpet right up against the most solid part of the metal partition between trunk and interior. 

u see it in this pic:


----------



## phryed (Aug 5, 2011)

nice work on the doorpods. the factory location seems terrible.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

Really nice work !!!
I like it a lot 
and you have gave me a fee ideas for my sub enclosure!
[email protected]


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Good work Bing!!! Makes me wish I had another car for you to work on LOL.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

FuelForThought said:


> Yes, me too! Until I had to hand over the green bills
> 
> I am the lucky owner of the Jetta TDI and all I can say is WOW. The new system just puts a smile on my face every time I listen to it (literally). A bit of background: I love classical music (orchestral) and classic rock and have a pretty decent home system (B&W 703, JL fathom f112). The stock Jetta sound is truly horrid. I now spend 2x 45 min a day commuting and decided that I needed to make this part of my day more enjoyable. Initially considered finding the OEM Dynaudio amp and speakers from ebay but quickly gave up. Read about Bings' previous install in a GTi and all the comments on his work unanimously praising the "immersive" quality. Long story short and my bank account a bit slimmer, I step into a truly immersive and engaging system. Driving down on the freeway, I can feel like I am in a mini concert hall. The instrument presentation is quasi-holographic, the soundstage is wide and deep and the tonal balance is just perfect. Bass extension is plentiful with kick drums punching you in the gut. Have not tried organ music to check on low frequency musicality.
> 
> ...


Thanks Max, it was a pleasure working with you as well 

according to my folder on my computer, that track is James Newton Howard


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Bluenote said:


> Good work Bing!!! Makes me wish I had another car for you to work on LOL.


simple, sell lincoln, buy new car, call me 

do you feel less special now that there is another MS8 JL HD setup by me running around out there? hahahahahahahaha


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

as always bing, i love it. the wife just got a 2011 golf also. i cant wait to make something cool hehe


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Another awesome build Bing! Love those door pods. Your center channel build is something I'm going to definitely try and apply in my center channel setup.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

m0sdef said:


> Another awesome build Bing! Love those door pods. Your center channel build is something I'm going to definitely try and apply in my center channel setup.


i like you in the new season of dexter lol


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

lol, a great show I need to catch up on.

Question for you Bing, where do you get your low heat plastic from? Is there any place local I can get some?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i have always been getting it from selectproducts.com by the big sheet...there may be places to get it locally, but i never checked...if you need some let me know, i can get you a sheet.


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> i have always been getting it from selectproducts.com by the big sheet...there may be places to get it locally, but i never checked...if you need some let me know, i can get you a sheet.


Sweet thanks for the info. I'll be sending you a PM about it.


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

kwhitelaw said:


> as usual, looks great bing.
> 
> next time you do a set of doors like that, make up a second set and I'll buy them off you.. have no desire to do that much work to my doors, would rather pay you


+1

I'm willing to pay too.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this isnt one that i can do without the door, this needs to be done in the door itself IMO...unless you can some how cut the stock door precisely how i cut it, which is impossible, if you are off by a lil here a lil there, it wont fit correctly when you put a pre-built pod on. 

i have built a few for MKV owners, but each time i took the entire door panel from them.


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

wondering what new door panels would run me...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

not cheap as it is a lot of work, takes me a solid 3 days from start to finish waiting for things to fully cure overnight...just PM me 

or if you mean oem door panels, the last guy was able to find a set on ebay, used but in great shape for quite cheap...i think it was like 90 bucks per side?


----------



## GTI-DNA (Nov 4, 2010)

According to my local VW dealer, $360 a piece for a 2 door GTI


----------



## Dakota548ci (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks again for another great "How ya did it".


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

looks sweeeeeet.. if you get an golf mk v in.. whats the chance you can sell/send/somthing the cut outs you remove from the door if it is a one piece? : P

darn that im from norway and it dont seem that the local shops publishes their work in this way.. 

and damn this looks sweet, hmm said that already. oh well.....


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

RustyWedges said:


> wondering what new door panels would run me...


EBay !!! , I just picked up a set of A-Pillars for my truck. I will also be getting all new door panels off Ebay too. You just have to be patient though.......


----------



## dresselbrew (Oct 13, 2011)

This thread has been an inspiration. I'd love to build those door pods but I just added a Hertz hi energy set in the stock locations for now. Also was wondering the trick to taking the top deck interior out. I took the 3 bolts out but it feels like there are more. Either that or I'm pulling in the wrong place.

Keep up the great work Bing.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Always a great job... Love your installs


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dresselbrew said:


> This thread has been an inspiration. I'd love to build those door pods but I just added a Hertz hi energy set in the stock locations for now. Also was wondering the trick to taking the top deck interior out. I took the 3 bolts out but it feels like there are more. Either that or I'm pulling in the wrong place.
> 
> Keep up the great work Bing.


waht do you mean by top deck interior?


----------



## dresselbrew (Oct 13, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> waht do you mean by top deck interior?


What I was hoping to do is make a larger opening in the rear deck behind the seat for sound to come through. Basically above where you mounted the amp. I might be out in left field here but my thinking was to let more sound come through from my sub in the trunk. Right now I notice a night and day difference when I open the small pass through in the back seat. If I cut some of the metal out and reinforce the rest of the deck with wood I was hoping it would act like me having the pass through open. I guess it might be just as easy to add another sub or even easier, keep the pass through open.

I built a .75 ft3 sealed fiberglass box in the left wall inside the trunk and have a 10" Diamond D6 at 2 ohms pushed by a 500 watt Alpine amp in case that matters.

I don't mean to hijack this thread but I had questions. And I've also been seriously been thinking of going the center channel route. The stock system in the Jetta sounded more and more annoying to me because the sound was coming from behind. So this was the thread that gave me the most ideas to get started.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

any holes cut in sheet metal should be reinforced with =< sheet metal, riveted in this will give back mass and keep strength you would lose with wood.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

to be honest i cant quite remember how i removed the rear deck either lol but most cars once you get the C or D pillars off, its usually just snaps or maybe a few bolts to remove the baby seat anchors...

but looking at the stock rear deck, there are plenty of holes in it. i would perhaps instead mold in some vents on the rear deck cover first? to see how it goes?


----------



## Vegas Vince (Aug 3, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> remove the grille and you see an Arc Audio Arc 10 subwoofer, the enclosure is approximate .6 cub ft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great build! I've been reading up on all of your MKV builds and have been impressed every time. I'm from 'burgh and NYC...real familiar with CMU campus ...my brother in law went there for his PH'd while I graduated from Penn State.

Anyways - I do have an MKV GLI and I'd like to utilize your sub set up for my ARC10's. I was planning on doing one driver's side (like yours) and passenger's side directly across. 

few questions for this set up-
1. would you remember the length of your shims holding the MDF ring by chance? That would save me a heck of a lot of time!
2. if running subs across from each other, would it be a good idea to angle them towards the cabin? <--is it bad to have subs firing directly towards each other?
3. where can I find that blue ring you're using framing off the mdf bracket?

Moving to the front stage:
Eclipse CD7100, ARC IDX/IEQ combo - going active
Hybrids L6, L3, L1v2, and CDT UP219XT<--this was leftover from my older set up...so maybe if needed.

I'd like to utilize the OEM locations including that stupid hip firing location...I'm assuming the timing would be an issue no? KNowing it's not ideal, but what would you recommend on how to make due with this set up?

Thanks Beforehand - I appreciate any advice you can give me.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> to be honest i cant quite remember how i removed the rear deck either lol but most cars once you get the C or D pillars off, its usually just snaps or maybe a few bolts to remove the baby seat anchors...
> 
> but looking at the stock rear deck, there are plenty of holes in it. i would perhaps instead mold in some vents on the rear deck cover first? to see how it goes?


Bing-
Another great install as always! I love your attention to detail; its truly inspiring. If I lived in Cali you would def. have my business! 

I have a question about rear decks. I have a JL XD600/6 and wanted to mount it under the rear deck to keep it out of the way (plus my spare tire well is dedicated to 2 Alpine SWR-843s). Do you forsee any heat issues with mounting an amp upside down? I knw the HDs are different from the XDs. 
Cheers
JON


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a Cadence XRS-C8 (class AB) mounted under my rear deck and I haven't had a single issue so I would guess that your smaller class D amp wouldn't have a problem either.

I know a guy on another forum running two HD amps mounted upside down. I sent him a message to check but I don't think he's having any issues either.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Seriously, Bing, you should just cut and paste this into the first post in each of your build thread (or in your sig):

"The blue plastic is called Low Temp Plastic, and is available at Select Products." 

LOL

Jay


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

another great MKV build you have made here.

I too have been running the MS-8 in my MKV for a few months now, however still stock fronts and wooden box in boot. Just never have time to finish off my own sub box in the rear corner.

None the less, I have noticed you used the speaker level input and output on the MS-8 including the RCA outputs.

from my understanding,
1. you are not running the rear speakers at all?
2. Speaker level output from MS-8 for the centre channel?
3. how did you wire up the switched power in the car?
I seem to get a pop everytime I turn the radio on and off. I'm guessing a Relay would be needed here. (honestly never even spent 10 minutes to try and find a solution, bad? yes I know)

4. When you did the auto tune on the Radio, did you adjust the signal volume prior to tune?

I have tried 4 different VW radio's now I can never get the pre level to work correctly, so always skip it.

But if I turn the radio volume between 1/2 and 3/4 volume. then use volume between 15 - 20 on the MS-8 seems to net me the most constant volume control without buzzing or strange noises.

Lastly, I'm guessing he too will be using the MS-8 as a black box?


----------



## Melnais_ch (May 19, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> Mold cloth was then pull around the shape and resin applied:



What is that material around the wood ring (that blue)?

It is simple plastic or some special material?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Melnais_ch said:


> What is that material around the wood ring (that blue)?
> 
> It is simple plastic or some special material?


"The blue plastic is called Low Temp Plastic, and is available at Select Products."


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

glidn said:


> another great MKV build you have made here.
> 
> I too have been running the MS-8 in my MKV for a few months now, however still stock fronts and wooden box in boot. Just never have time to finish off my own sub box in the rear corner.
> 
> ...




1. car has rears, running off the ms8

2. center off ms8

3. he gave me a connect2 module which has all the stuff i need included acc, in the past i have used the pac audio piece which also provides me with a switched power iirc

4. we coded it to waht we think is pre-amp output first. took a few tries to get it right but i didnt get any buzzing or strange issues. infact, havent gotten any such issues on any of the dozen ms8s i have done.

but its all a moot point now  the car is now running an alpine 910


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Next a series of cap bolts were hand threaded into the inserts on the top side of the board, they line up with a series of slide openings on the oem rear deck. So i simply pushed the entire rack up through the big hole, slide the entire thing back towards me, and started securing all the bolts, adding a lock washer along the way to each one. Here is the finished result, the entire rack is extremely secure, and you can rock the car with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey bing, I've been having the hardest time removing the parcel off my MKV jetta. do you have pointers? thanks!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh god im a terrible person to ask about that...I don't even remember the car I took apart last week... 

But almost all sedans should be remove c pillars, which may investment removing the trim below c pillars, fold down back seat or remove the seat back if its not foldable. And the sometimes some clips at the front and then just pop up and out.. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

